# cuttlefish



## mrskim (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi, newbie to this forum, so apologies if this has been asked. I got some cuttlefish from the beach at the weekend and wondered if it was safe to give to my birds, Budgies, finch, and cocktails, as it is or do i have to do anything to it. Many thanks.


----------



## hawksport (Dec 27, 2009)

I would soak it in fresh water for a day to get the salt out, boil it for 5 minutes to kill any nasties and then dry it in the oven


----------



## poohdog (May 16, 2010)

Microwave one minute on full...same result.What type birds?...


----------



## mrskim (Jul 29, 2010)

Thanks, the birds are budgies, zebra finches and cockatils


----------

